# dail a ride, 5 Star, Phantom / Costa Mesa



## jd56 (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting Antique sale...Dail-a-Ride, 5 Star, Phantom and more
Costa Mesa Calf.
Probably high priced Antiques Shop?
saturday 1/28....I'm sure this a sale that will have a line to get into.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2819763461.html


----------



## jd56 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Did anybody see them?*

Just curious....did anybody go see these today?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2012)

Now how the hell did you in Virginia see this ad and I in Orange county missed it? I just emailed him to see if I can come by Sunday.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Did you go look?*



schwinndoggy said:


> Now how the hell did you in Virginia see this ad and I in Orange county missed it? I just emailed him to see if I can come by Sunday.




here is the national CL listing site I found it on. Did you go see them?

http://www.allofcraigs.com/


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw your post on this from Virginia, and I thought, since I live in Costa Mesa, I ought to check it out.

When I drove up, the first guy I see, is one of the long time/big time collectors in the hobby.

It turned out to be a little impromtu swap the he and some friends were putting on.

There was all kinds of killer bikes and parts/ movie posters and memorabilia. Vintage surf boards, you name it, it was there.

The prices were based on rarity, so I thought it was appropriate. Some dream machines could be had, but you were going to have to make a trip to the bank if you wanted one of those.

I just thought it was cool that a guy from Virginia tipped me off about a little swap going on in my home town, that I would have missed without this forum.

So, thanks to all who make this site such the treasured gem that it is.

By the way, I did pick up some nice og. tires, headlight lenses,handlebars, nuts,bolts,display ephemera,etc. It was all good!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 31, 2012)

So Marty, who was it?  I suspect the same SoCal collector of bikes/surf memorabilia/movie posters who currently has quite a few eBay listings???


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep!

That's the one.

It was quite a surprise when I pulled up. I thought it was just going to be a rinky dink garage sale.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, said seller has quite an array of cool collectibles!!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2012)

*allofcraigs.com*

Marty,
I spend way to much time on the computer throughout the day.
I figured unless someone has already been to the seller of listing as there are usually a couple.of days old. That it might be something that still had chance to get and at a lower price. Someone told me that these listings usually take a few days before they get posted on that site. I guess that's not the case.
Rarely do I see anything for.my area. 
That's what we do here on the Cabe right? Reach out and make other members aware.
Glad that you went.
How much did they want for.the dail a ride and phantom?
Jd


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the dial your ride could be had for about two grand.
I know that seems like alot, but it was an exceptionally clean original bike.
If that model is something your after, I don't think that particular bike could be beat.
Two tone red with all of the trim applique's in tact.
I didn't check on the Phantom, but it was nice.
There was a 1940 Mead Ranger ladies model that was deluxe, and in 8+condition for $1,500.
I was very tempted on that bike.
My wife has a 49 Panther, but, no prewar model, so I would have liked to get that bike for her.
She said she likes the bike she has, and doesn't want to become a bicycle collector.
I can't understand why not!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 2, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> I think the dial your ride could be had for about two grand.
> I know that seems like alot, but it was an exceptionally clean original bike.
> If that model is something your after, I don't think that particular bike could be beat.
> Two tone red with all of the trim applique's in tact.
> ...




No I am not interested but, was curious what they were asking for the Dail a Ride.


----------

